# onkyo cbx300 better than the bose dock?



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

As title

Anyone heard or got one of these?

also does anyone have info on the dimensions looked on the onkyo site but cant see for the life of me


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

here u go mate
Dimensions: 17.13" W x 5.44" H x 9.13" D

personally I think the Bose would sound better but I wouldnt pay the price


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

here you go m8y :thumb:

Onkyo CBX300 Details

Perfect for the kitchen, bedroom, workshop, or office, the CBX300 is a handy little music machine. You can plug your iPod into the built-in dock, and listen to your CDs, including MP3 and WMA-encoded CD-R and CD-RW discs. 30 FM/AM presets help you keep track of your favorite radio stations while full-range bass reflex speakers deliver powerful sound.

Plays CDs, MP3-encoded CDs and WMA-encoded CDs

Enables playback of iPod audio through built-in dock

Slot-in CD loading mechanism

4-mode preset EQ function (standard, dynamic, vocal, clear)

Disc navigator for selecting MP3- or WMA-encoded CDs

Active bass control circuit to improve audio performance

MP3/WMA preference setting

25-track memory playback

Random play mode

Repeat mode for CD (entire, 1 track, memory, random) and MP3/WMA CD (1 folder)

4-mode programmable timer

Sleep timer function

Snooze function

30 FM/AM presets, FM auto preset function

Preset copy function

Automatic FM/AM scan tuning

Preset station naming (up to 8 characters)

Dimmer function (normal/dim)

Battery-free memory backup

Headphone jack (mini jack)

Supplied indoor FM antenna/AM loop antenna

Remote control included

Full range, bass reflex speakers (3.13"), 5 watts + 5 watts audio power

Braced construction to aid tonality

Aero acoustic drive for powerful and natural sound

Separated speaker enclosures

Magnetically shielded

Compatible iPod models: 4th generation with click wheel, 5th generation with video, iPod Photo, iPod Mini, iPod nano (all with latest software version)

Compatible with iPod audio only: iPod Touch, iPod Classic, iPod Nano (3rd generation), iPhone

Not supported: 1st, 2nd, and 3rd generation iPod

*Dimensions: 17.13" W x 5.44" H x 9.13" D 
*Weight: 9.5 lbs.

I actually have the bose sound dock portable & I am well impressed with the sound quality at any volume.


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

B & W ZEPPELIN iPod Hi-Fi System 
http://www.bowers-wilkins.com/display.aspx?infid=2466
Thats the daddy...for pure sound qual..was reviewed recently on the Gadget Show...came top..aint too cheap though...
The Onkyo however is much feature laden..


----------

